# "Olen + stem+nyt/nut"



## tarinoidenkertoja

Terve,
minulla on  epäily  verbeista , haluisin tietää: kuulostaako "olen tehnyt/sanonut.." oudolta teille suomalaisille? Kysyn sitä koska kun puhun suomeksi jonkun kanssa  monet  sanovat minulle että tämä taivutus käy vaan kirjakielessä ja kannattaisi käyttää vaan " tein,sanoin ..".


----------



## JukkaT

Hei,
"Olen tehnyt/sanonut/..." ei kuulosta oudolta. Se, että kumpaa verbimuotoa käytetään riippuu asiayhteydestä ja tekemisen suhteesta nykyaikaan.

Eli voit sanoa esim. "Olen tehnyt piirakoita" tai "Tein piirakoita".
Ensimmäinen viittaa todennäköisesti siihen, että olet tehnyt piirakoita (tänään) ja ne ovat vielä syömättä (eli puhuteltava voi olettaa saavansa piirakoita). Jälkimmäinen voi viitata mihin tahansa ajankohtaan menneisyydessä ja piirakat voi olla jo syöty tai sitten ei.

Jos annat joitain esimerkkilauseita ja asiayhteyksiä, niin on helpompi sanoa kumpaa muotoa kannattaa käyttää.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Joo mä tiesin jo eron mutta ihmettelin koska 3 kaveria sanoi mulle että ei sitä käyttäytyisi  puhessa, ehkä se riippuu alueelta jolta ne tulee. 
Kiitos vinkistä !


----------



## JukkaT

Kyllä mä ainakin käytän molempia muotoja puheessa. Olen alkujaan itä-Suomesta ja nyt asun Helsingissä, ja molemmissa (sekä muuallakin Suomessa missä olen matkustellut) käytetään sekä imperfektiä (tein) että perfektiä (olen tehnyt). Sitä en tosin tiedä, että käyttävätkö nuoret nykyään perfektiä puheessa (voi olla, että tässä on sukupolvien välinen kuilu).


----------



## sakvaka

Kyllä perfektiä käytetään yleisesti puheessa. Veikkaan, että ongelmasi liittyvät italian _passato prossimon_ (ho fatto, mi sono accorto...) kääntämiseen. Italiassahan ei voi sanoa esim. _durante le mie vacanze viaggiavo in Italia_, koska tapahtuma ei ole jatkuva, vaan se tapahtuu selkeästi yhden kerran: _sono viaggiato_. Sen sijaan suomessa sanotaan _lomani aikana matkustin Italiaan._ Englannin tapaan imperfekti on luonnollisempi, ja perfektiä käytetään vain, jos asia voi vielä muuttua: _

Olen käynyt Italiassa kerran elämäni aikana. _(_> Mutta menen sinne ensi kesänä._)
_Kävin Italiassa kerran elämäni aikana. _(_> Ja nyt olen kuolinvuoteellani._)

_Passato prossimon_ voi (ja se pitääkin) kääntää perfektillä suomeen joissakin lauseissa. _Non ho mai visto la torre panoramica di Naisvuori_. En ole koskaan nähnyt Naisvuoren näkötornia. I have never seen the watching tower of Naisvuori. Suomen perfekti käännetään aina _passato prossimolla_ (miksei myös _passato remotolla_) italian kielessä.

Imperfektin käyttö on suomessa hyvin samanlaista kuin englannissa, mutta me käytämme perfektiä hieman useammin. Yksiselitteisiä sääntöjä on vaikea sanoa, mutta yksi asia on varmaa: mitään sukupolvikuilua ei ole olemassa. (_Olen iältäni noin puolet JukkaT:stä._)


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Mun epäily ei ole ollut kielioppista ,halusin vaan tietää että oliko totta tuo jonka mulle sanottiin; tuo jonka kirjoitit Prossimosta ja Imperfettosta ei ole täysin oikeeta. Kyllä voi sanoa "durante le mie vacanze viaggiavo in Italia" (ja Prossimolla ois"Ho viaggiato"), yleensä,jos haluut yleisen säännön, ei käytetä imperfektiä jos lauseessa on aikarajia.
Tässä tilanteessa on vaikeeta löytää sääntöjä jotka sopivat jokaisessa lauseessa.
Mutta voisin sanoa :"Sono abitato vicino a Naisvuori ma non vedevo mai la torre" ("vaikka asuin sen lähellä ja tödennäköisesti minun ois pitänyt nähdä sen joka päivä , tämä ei ole koskaan tapahtunut).
Se on ihan vaikeeta minullekin selittää näitä ja suomeksi tulee virheitä  niin toivon että tajusit.


----------

